# Visual Basic > Slow Chat with the Microsoft Visual Basic team >  How do you decide?

## brad jones

I have a rather broad question -- 

How does the VB team decide what does go into a new version of Visual Basic? Or do you?  For example, how did you decide what to change or add in Visual Basic 2005 and 2008? 

Within many of our own companies, we have debates on what features make it into a product and what features end up getting cut. Does the Visual Basic team get to control a lot of this, or is a great deal of what you have to do based on what the Frameowork and other teams decide? 

Do you guys have some of the same frustrations that most of us run into when it comes to balancing and adding features  :Smilie: . 

Brad!

----------

